# tire size



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

can i fit a wider tire on the stock 15in rim of my 94 altima


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 225/55VR15 Michelin HX MXM tires will fit on the rims but will they clear the suspension? I don't know... they are the only tire other than competition available in that size and at $154/ea. Why that size because that is the closest to the original diameter.
I think a good 205/60R15 tire would be the better way to go.

Troy


----------



## SUPER (Dec 28, 2004)

I have 96 altima with stock alloys,sitting on 225/50/15...........Awsome on the curves.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'


----------

